# Gardening Survey



## vpginnovation (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm working for a company called VPG Innovation (based in Port Adelaide, SA). We are doing market research and really need your help!
Please help us by answering this survey about gardening, organic food, and aeroponics, it will only take you 1.5 min!
Gardening Survey

Thank you so so much!


----------

